# Boy or Girl?



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

What do you think?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I think it's a girl.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm having that issue with some of mine...  I think it's a female as well.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

me thinks as well


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hmm... I guess that's why I see no breeding in this tank. I have 5 of these from AI and this one is the only one that can possibly be a male. I think I have to drop one male from the other group and see what happens. The other four are all heavily saddled, just no berry.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Hmm I got 2 males from ai of you want to trade one, no need for two, should show a eagle eye, I find the females are more of a v and the males are a I but I remember frank saying his crystals always come out 90% female, which is not what he wanted exactey


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

looks female from the curve belly


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Dman said:


> Hmm I got 2 males from ai of you want to trade one, no need for two, should show a eagle eye, I find the females are more of a v and the males are a I but I remember frank saying his crystals always come out 90% female, which is not what he wanted exactey


Sure, I can trade you a female from AI (or if you want this one), they are all pretty blue like this one. Actually this one in picture is too dark to see the blue.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Symplicity said:


> looks female from the curve belly


The other four are all very easy to identify as female, from the belly shape and the saddle and the unique colour changing when they are saddled (brownish on the back). That's why I thought this one could/should be a male.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

Dman said:


> I remember frank saying his crystals always come out 90% female


hmm, he told me the exact opposite when i went to buy a bunch of CBS from him. he told me that the crystals are 90% male which is the exact opposite of cherries being 90% female.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

chinamon said:


> hmm, he told me the exact opposite when i went to buy a bunch of CBS from him. he told me that the crystals are 90% male which is the exact opposite of cherries being 90% female.


Hmm I remember reading about how someone was taking alot longer to pick up a order, he put them aside, and they grew to adults and were almost all females, I figured due to inbreeding but I could wrong


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I read people saying the PH and temperature can affect the m/f ratio but not sure if that's just a myth. Any seniors here can speak from real experience?

I can tell you that I find more male in my PFR offspring, same for orange I believe, but not sure about caridina yet.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

randy said:


> Sure, I can trade you a female from AI (or if you want this one), they are all pretty blue like this one. Actually this one in picture is too dark to see the blue.


Sure I actually have 3f2m I'm coming to markham on saturday if you want to meet up 
I found that all of franks oebt are a very dark blue I much rather prefer that royal blue color  but alphas are getting big and lots of color coming out


----------

